# Happy Birthday NaphtaliPress



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 26, 2012)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-NaphtaliPress (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy birthday, Chris!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Dec 26, 2012)

Greetings:

Happy Birthday, Chris!

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Wayne (Dec 26, 2012)

Rich blessings from the Lord in the coming year! Happy birthday.


----------



## Tyrese (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 26, 2012)

A very happy birthday!!!


----------



## Curt (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy "age hidden"th birthday!


----------



## Zach (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Dec 26, 2012)

Chris! A happy one!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks; thanks all. Spending the day editing Durham's lectures on Rev. 2, and then grabbing my considerably shortened candle and heading to my sister's tonight, sans twin this year.






AlexanderHenderson1647 said:


> Chris! A happy one!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy day of birth, Chris!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Chris! 
I pray God will continue to bless you in your work for many more years to come brother.


----------



## Berean (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------

